
Lenovo shows off a 13.3“ folding-screen thinkpad tablet prototype - bauta-steen
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/lenovo-shows-off-a-folding-screen-laptop-coming-some-time-in-2020/
======
justaaron
How about they make a thinkpad laptop up to the quality standards of the old
thinkpads? I have several lenovos, all of which exhibit "case flex" syndrome
in which random typing occurs, and jacks come loose etc, as in cheap netbooks.
They are simply not built robustly as the IBM thinkpads were, regardless of
the manufacturer being Lenovo in either case. There IS a market for a quality
non-luxury workhorse for those who work for a living.

~~~
drenvuk
Hmm? which ones are you talking about? I use both a T480 and some previous
ones and I haven't seen loose jacks or random typing on mine.

